# Gisele Bündchen ist zum zweiten Mal Mama geworden



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2012)

​
Supermodel Gisele Bündchen (32) und ihr Mann Tom Brady (35) sind zum zweiten Mal Eltern geworden. Am Mittwoch (5. Dezember) erblickte die kleine Vivian das Licht der Welt!

Erst im August gab das Paar die freudige Nachricht bekannt. Ihr gemeinsamer Sohn Benjamin (3) darf sich ebenfalls über seine kleine Schwester freuen. Für Tom ist es bereits der dritte Spross. Mit seiner Ex-Freundin Bridget Moynahan (42) hat er den gemeinsamen Sohn John (5).

Seit 2006 sind die hübsche Brasilianerin und der Football-Spieler ein Paar. Im Februar 2009 krönten sie ihre Liebe mit einer privaten Zeremonie in Santa Monica.
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2012)

Glückwunsch an die tolle Mama


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Und hat nach kurzer Zeit wieder ne Top Figur ... Wahnsinn


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

She recently had a baby.


----------

